# Bulgari Green Tea Shower Gel



## redrocks (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been reading these books from Janet Evanovich in the Stephanie Plum series. The one character uses this Bulgari Green Tea Shower Gel and it keeps coming up in the book as to how good it smells. It's a unisex fragrance. So I just had to go out and purchase it. (I'm so bad)

I went out yesterday and purchased it. WOW, it smells like heaven and it left my skin feeling just wonderfully soft and pampered. My only problem, the $45 price tag! Ouch!


----------



## zaida91 (Oct 22, 2008)

I read her books also i love them. I am dying to try it out

where did you get yours? ive been looking but i can't find where to purchase it

and does it last long?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2008)

you can't buy the green tea in Oz anymore, but the perfume smells really good!! we've got the white and the red (ew) te varieties.


----------



## paperclip (Nov 27, 2008)

My favourite perfume is Bvlgari! Has been for many years. Their original green tea scent.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm, I love drinking Green Tea...perhaps I might try the shower gel as well. lol

I browsed through Ebay and this lady sells a set of 3 shower gels (2.5oz each) for $20. Not a bad deal!

Bvlgari Eau Parfumee au thÃ© vert Green Tea Shower Gel - eBay (item 110298432089 end time Dec-09-08 17:53:15 PST)


----------

